# I had an early scan yesterday and...



## Gypsy_Punk

...found out I am expecting triplets!

It was a hell of a shock.

I am only 6 weeks too so a bit nervous and hoping all is going to be okay.

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well!

xx


----------



## vineyard

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## steph6875

Wow congratulations 3 babies all at once 
:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## mamato2more

Wow! congrats!


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Thanks! I am worried and nervous!


----------



## xCorkettex

Congratulations!!Wow i cannot imagine how you are feeling!x


----------



## _Vicky_

congratulations!!!!!!!! Just breathe lol - there is another lady about 18 weeks expecting triplets - we found out we were having twins at 6 weeks. Lots of time to get your head around it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## akcher

Congrats!! Did they tell you if they are fraternal or identical?


----------



## swak50

Hey Gypsy_Punk,

I think that "Vicky" is referring to me. I'm currently 20 weeks pregnant with triplets and can imagine what you're going through.

Feel free to send me an email if you have any questions or want to talk.
[email protected]


----------



## Twin.Mommy

Congrats!!!!! What a blessing!!! Are these going to be your first three??


----------



## swak50

My first three... my last three (smile).

Thankfully things have been going according to plan (textbook pregnancy), however, things can change quickly. My next (mini) goal is November 3 (25 weeks).

All the best with your pregnancies!


----------



## EGGY#3

Holy SH**! Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## FsMummy

oh wow u r so lucky! i would love to have more twins or even trilets next time, highly unlikely to happen though


----------



## lauraperrysan

wow, your soooo lucky :) how lovely for you, dont be worried you will do great :)
xxxx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Hi guys!

Yep I had a MC in Feb and that was my first ever pregnancy so these will be my first 3 babies and also last 3 lol!

Not sure if they are identical or not?!?

Two are together and one is on its own, see the pics! They couldnt get them all in one picture together hence why there is two.
 



Attached Files:







Jo1.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 36









Jo2.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 39


----------



## pinkclaire

Wow congratulations! Thanks for posting your pics, I love seeing the twin and more pics! Just invading your sections lol xx

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thats 1 big bundle of joy right there. congrats


----------



## Jolene

Wow, congratulations!!! Such stunning and clear scans you got. I hope you'll be blessed with a lot of helping hands:hugs:


----------



## Squidge

You shall have your hands full :lol: 

Congrats though!!


----------



## Plumfairy

Wow how lovely! Congratulations! :D xx


----------



## sarah0108

wow congratulations thats amazing x


----------



## memysonand3

hey hun your not alone im having triplets and my next mini goal is november 1 that would be my 25 week mark thats when they lock me up in the hospital lol at least that is what i keep imagining it will be like


----------



## lauraperrysan

lovely scan pics, so does that mean you have 2 identical and 1 non identical as two are in the same bag?? Im not really sure just wondering?? xxx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

memysonand3 said:


> hey hun your not alone im having triplets and my next mini goal is november 1 that would be my 25 week mark thats when they lock me up in the hospital lol at least that is what i keep imagining it will be like

Wow cool!

Its weird but exciting isnt it?!


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

lauraperrysan said:


> lovely scan pics, so does that mean you have 2 identical and 1 non identical as two are in the same bag?? Im not really sure just wondering?? xxx

Yeah I think so.

My next scan is October 19th so fingers crossed all will be okay and I remember to ask all those questions!


----------



## vineyard

Yes,that is correct. The ones sharing a sac are identical. Congrats again.


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

:) Thanks!


----------



## _Vicky_

did you know your sperate sac one can be an identical too? I was told by my consultant that di di twins can also be identical depending upon when they egg split. Aparrently about 20% of di di twins are identical xxx


----------



## bubbles

wow. Congratulations x3


----------



## kirsten1985

Congratulations, you must be so excited/bit scared!!

I hope your pregnancy goes really well!! :happydance:


----------



## lewiepud08

omg congratulations!!!!! what amazing news ;D :D :Dxxxxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Im guessing you not had IVF or anything? A parent where i work unexpectedly conceived triplets naturally - its apparently really rare! Lucky you! Hope all goes well hun!


----------



## broodylocket

congrats on triplets hun


----------



## blueclover

congratulations and wow thats so amazeing.Your so lucky and im so jealous.lol good luck with the rest of your pregnancy. x:thumbup:


----------



## memysonand3

ye it is very exciting i so hope that i get to know you you sound amasing an swak is an amazing woman were due date buddys lol and we are now all three having triplets how exciting ill be on more once november hits you know due to hospitalization


----------



## Mahogany

Oh....how cute. triple congrats


----------



## Doublemints

WOW...three times the blessings. Congrats.


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Nope, no IVF. 

We werent really trying neither...they truly are a blessing.

I got my clinical report through from my scan and I checked with the hospital and I believe they are actually all in the same sac, even though it doesnt look like it on the scan pics. They have said they will be all in the same sac which makes things a bit more complicated.


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Gypsy_Punk said:


> Nope, no IVF.
> 
> We werent really trying neither...they truly are a blessing.
> 
> I got my clinical report through from my scan and I checked with the hospital and I believe they are actually all in the same sac, even though it doesnt look like it on the scan pics. They have said they will be all in the same sac which makes things a bit more complicated.

wow does that mean identical tripletts?

good luck telling them apart :rofl:

x


----------



## babezone

aww thats amazing hun.... BIG CONGRATS X 3 LOL hope u hv a gr8 preg xxxx


----------



## Pingu

WOW Congratulations!


----------



## cherrybear91

Wow thats really amazing! Congratulations and good luck with your pregnancy!

=]


----------



## memysonand3

goodness i cant wait to find out what you are having i finally bought three cribs eek lol if you have a multipules group where you are hopefully you will join i live in boise idaho, usa and let me tell you i got two cribs for 35 dollers in super good condition which if you have started looking it pretty dang expensive well i have to get off its 11 oclock at night here any questions ask away


----------



## Kerrie-x

Congrats. You're at the same hospital as me xx


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Kerrie-x said:


> Congrats. You're at the same hospital as me xx

lol probably seen you in the waiting room!

x


----------



## Bunnipowder

thats fab :)


----------



## snowangel

Wow there are quite a few tripple bumps lately! Big congrats hun

Mum to non-id girls 4.5mths
x


----------



## loonylamb

wow that's amazing having three at once good luck with them all xxx


----------



## Gwizz

triple congrats !!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sineady

*Congrats hunni  three bundles of joy *


----------

